# Tuning a Sub



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a Dayton hpsa500 sub amp powering a dayton HO 10. 

The performance from this combination is great, however, I am at a loss on how to properly tune the sub with the given the controls on the amp.

1. I have the sub crossed at 80hz. 

2. I dont understand how to properly set the Gain, Bandwith, and Level controls on this particular Amp. ( these three controls are under the EQ setting feature on the back of the amp. ) 









Any input, references or suggestions are greatly welcomed.

Thanks 

Any help would be great!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

do all listening from your favorite/most sat in seat


looks to me like the eq section allows you to boost/cut certain frequencies if your room and subwoofer location/placement has an inherent drop/boost in those frequencies.

only way to set it up correctly is to use some test equipment.

basic set up is,

1 decide where your tv/stereo speakers get weak in the low end, typical would be tv 250hz, average speakers 200hz, great speakers 100hz (IN ROOM) 

2. set your sub FREQ at about the same point you believe the speaker start to drop off.

(80hz is a good starting point for a sub, but if your speakers dont have much balls down low you can go as high as 200hz. )

the idea is to get even sound from 20,000hz down to 20 hz with the system.

your sub will sound/perform very differently in different locations in the same room (facing wall, facing couch, 1 corner, other corner, under a window etc etc)

when you decide where you want it, and have done the above set up ( 1+2) you are almost there.

you can now play with the eq section of the amp by boosting or cutting (level) a small section of the subs frequencies (25-35)hz or a wider section (25-55)hz for example, by using the "bandwidth' dial and 'level'. 

or 45-55, or 65-80 depending on how your sub/room works.



for now dont boost anything, just do 1 and 2.

in a week, when you are familiar with the way it all sounds you can tweak 1 or 2 settings and leave it for a week, you will hear the difference, its subtle but noticeable if you listen.

for now, left to right i would set it at

LOW PASS

gain (where you like it) freq (anywhere from 80-200 whatever sounds best to you) 

EQ.

freq 25, bandwidth (top dead center or 0.5) , level 0 )


after all that ^


listen to a favorite song, try the 'phase' switch in both normal and reverse and see what sounds best. 



Dayton HPSA500 500W Subwoofer Amplifier | Parts-Express.com


if your anywhere near santa cruz ill come over and do it for you 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonant_room_modes

http://forum.blu-ray.com/subwoofers/48286-guide-subwoofers-part-ii-standing-waves-room-modes.html


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

60ndown, thanks for sharing these tips! I will try them out and let you know how it goes. I think I might have it (close) now...But I feel like I've just been turning knobs in the dark..w/o knowledge of the effects they produce.


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

low pass is the crossover frequency.

the other stuff is simple. 

you pick the EQ frequency, what frequency do you want to EQ. the bandwith is how wide you want the eq to affect, .1 will go as wide as the eq can go, affecting multiple octaves whereas bandwith of 1 is very narrow, only affecting a few hz. 

level is simply the boost or cut you give to that eq frequency.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

laxcat73, thanks for your input as well. I will added those suggestions as well to my tuning trials


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks for the help with tuning this amp/sub! it's now playing octave range I desired MUCH BETTER!!! The low's are very prominent w/o overpowering the music and the dynamics are very powerful now w/o much volume!

much appreciated...I'll post some pics of my home speaker build so you can get a sense of what I am working with soon!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

good to hear, bass/sub-bass is where its at, now be ready for neighbors coming over and complaining about the small earthquakes they keep feeling!


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

glad to hear you're enjoying it  love to see pics


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry to thread jack...I get frustrated by my subs lack of prescence in listening room, then a full intense low end in the next room. Any advice?

Ed


----------

